# KeePass in Unternehmen



## Kalito (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

aktuell überlegen wir KeePass im Unternehmen einzuführen. Jeder soll eine eigene Datenbank besitzen und es soll auch Gruppendatenbanken (Abteilungen und/oder Projekte) geben. Damit ein Nutzer sich nur einmal anmelden kann, kann man ja die Gruppen-Datenbanken mit der persönlichen Datenbank verknüpfen. Alle Datenbanken liegen auf unseren Filesystem. Jedoch haben sich bei mir einige Fragen ergeben:

1. Kann ich einen Nutzer, der auf einer Gruppen-Datenbank Zugriff hat und auch mit seiner privaten Verknüpft hat, von der Gruppendatenbank ausschließen? Ich vermute ich kann das über die Rechteverwaltung auf dem Filesystem realisieren oder?


2. Was macht mehr Sinn. Haupschlüssel oder Schlüsseldatei? Ich finde auch die Windows-Anmeldung recht interessant, aber so wie ich das sehe, würde das bei uns im Unternehmensumfeld nicht so klappen (Man kann sich an jeden beliebigen Rechner anmelden).


3. Könnt Ihr Plugin's empfehlen?


4. Ist das KeeWeb auch sicher oder sollte man eher die Finger davon lassen?


Danke und Gruß Patrick


----------



## ComFreek (24. Februar 2019)

Eine teilweise Antwort auf deine Fragen, denn zum Rest kann ich keine qualifizierte Aussage treffen 



Kalito hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde auch die Windows-Anmeldung recht interessant, aber so wie ich das sehe, würde das bei uns im Unternehmensumfeld nicht so klappen (Man kann sich an jeden beliebigen Rechner anmelden).


Hast du den Hinweis zur Windows-Anmeldung gelesen, den KeePass bei Auswahl dieser einblendet? Wenn dieser Rechner/diese Windows-Installation/dieses Windowskonto jemals verloren geht, wirst du nie wieder in der Lage sein dich anzumelden. Ich halte das zwar für eine nette Spielerei, aber für den normalen Gebrauch eher ungeeignet. Das bringt mich auf die Frage, ob KeePass eigentlich Hardware-Dongles unterstüzt. 



Kalito hat gesagt.:


> 3. Könnt Ihr Plugin's empfehlen?


Ich kann nur wärmstens dlech/KeeAgent empfehlen. Das benutze ich schon seit mehr als einem Jahr, um SSH-Keys bequem unter Windows zu nutzen, welche ich in meiner KeePass-DB gespeichert zu haben. (Danke nochmals an @Bratkartoffel, der das mir damals in ebendiesem Forum mir vorgeschlagen hat.)


----------



## Kalito (25. Februar 2019)

Hey,

bin mir nicht sicher in wie weit KeyAgent für uns relevant ist. Wir arbeiten für unsere ssh-Zugänge eher mit Zugangsdaten (wo wir die Passwörter aller 90 Tage ändern müssen), als mit Zertifikaten. Dafür habe ich aber auch eine schöne Lösung gefunden. Mann kann über die URL-Umschreibung mit dem cmd-Befehl ganz einfach putty oder winscp mit den Credentials öffnen.


----------



## EuroCent (25. Februar 2019)

Wir benutzen auch den KeePass.
Allerdings verwaltet jeder seine DB selbst.

Ich weiß aktuell nicht ob Multi-Using KeePass zulässt, dass denk Ich aber eher weniger.
Ich kann die Empfehlung mit Windows-User Anmeldung absolut nicht empfehlen.

Wie bereits @ComFreek erwähnte, wenn er sein Windows neu aufsetzt, ist die DB hinfällig.
Da der Hash-wert der DB mit der sie Verschlüsselt wird, mit der aktuellen Installation-ID verknüpft ist.

Daher macht es mehr sinn ein Master Passwort anzulegen, dann ist es gänzlich Jacke wie Hose ob man sein System neu aufsetzen muss... ist mir schon passiert und musste alle Passwörter neu Verwalten, was Heiden Arbeit ist wenn man x-Daten hat 

Tipp: Leg eine DB wo die Daten bereits vorhanden sind, die eh alle bekommen.
Lass die Passwort Felder leer, damit müssen die, diese nur nach Pflegen.

Somit hat jeder den aktuellen Einstand der Datenbank.

So haben wir es gemacht 
Zu mindestens in unserer Abteilung, wie es andere Abteilungen machen, ist uns Wurst


----------



## Kalito (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Hab einen erwas älteren Artikel gefunden, bei dem gesagt wurde, dass man die Rechteverwaltung auf dem File-System managen soll.

Ich kämpfe noch an der Tatsache, wie ich mehrere Datenbanken für mich verknüpfen kann, ohne sie einzeln zu öffnen. Habe ja meine eigene Datenbank, meine Gruppeninterne Datenbank und mehrere Projektdatenbanken. Bin zwar auf den Artikel gestoßen, jedoch bekomme ich die Datei auf meinem NAS nicht verknüpft.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kalito (26. Februar 2019)

Bin jetzt schlauer und hab es hinbekommen. Nur das AutoOpen funktioniert nicht so recht. Hat einer damit Erfahrung?


----------



## EuroCent (27. Februar 2019)

@Kalito hast du auch das Plugin installiert? 
Zudem, denk Ich dass dann jeder andere ebenfalls das Plugin benötigt 

Ein Auszug (Quelle):


> *Bestimmte Datenbanken beim Start der Hauptdatenbank öffnen*
> 
> Arbeitet man jedoch *mit mehreren Datenbanken* und möchte diese nicht jedes Mal extra öffnen, kann man mit Hilfe eines *Plug-Ins* einstellen, dass sich beim Start der einen Datenbank mehrere verknüpfte Datenbanken öffnen. Das spart Zeit.
> 
> ...



Ich selbst hab es aktuell noch nicht getestet


----------



## Kalito (27. Februar 2019)

Huhu,

natürlich habe ich das Plugin installiert 



Ich habe eine Datenbank "Home" und möchte die Datenbank "Patrick" automatisch öffnen lassen. Meine URL-Überschreibung sieht wie folgt aus;



Der Eintrag scheint auch korrekt zu sein, da es sich ja öffnet 









Es scheint also alles ok zu sein. Jedoch muss ich auf die URL der Datenbank klicken, damit sich diese öffnet.


----------



## EuroCent (27. Februar 2019)

Hast Du auch die Gruppe "AutoOpen" genannt?
Eventuell greift das Script erst wenn eine Gruppe entsprechend den Namen hat? 

Das würde Ich noch testen 
In deinen Screen kann ich aktuell nämlich keine Gruppe mit dem Namen ersehen.


----------



## Kalito (27. Februar 2019)

und siehe da es funktioniert. Das der Ordner so heißen soll ist natürlich schon etwas strange.

Aber Danke


----------



## EuroCent (27. Februar 2019)

Naja dachte mir das schon 
Sonst hätten sie sicherlich im Text „Beispiel“ stehe gehabt 

Funktionieren muss es, da würde mir der Name Wayne sein


----------

